

Have you ever had a conversation with a banner ad? - mankins

Like many web programmers, I spend a large portion of my day coding, thinking about, or looking at banner ads. However, I have seen very few banner ads that are as engaging as the Target Ad on top our new site, Fast Co.Labs. In fact, I think it deserves mention, so I'm writing about it. It reminds me a bit of ELIZA, if you remember that? http://www.fastcolabs.com/accelerator/
======
ivan_ah
Wot?

What talking ad?

